# Brake Bleeder Screw Recommendations



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm replacing the original brake bleeder screws in my '74 GTO. Does anyone have any recommendations regarding specific brands? 

Any experience with the speed bleeder screws? Some of the reviews I've read have said that there can be problems with the speed bleeders not working properly, what has been the experience of folks here? Which ones work best? I have the original front disc brakes and rear drums on the car.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

I looked up some possible options online and found BrakeBest Bleeder Screws. It said the 5/16"-24 screw, part# H9403-2, should fit the rear drum brakes and the 3/8"-24 screw, part# H9402-2, should fit the front disc brakes. 

I went to O'Reillly's Auto and got confirmation on the part numbers and bought a pair of each type of screw. Got home, removed a rear bleeder screw and saw that they were *NOT *the 5/16"-24, but were instead the 3/8"-24 screw. I put the 3/8"-24 (which were purchased for the front discs) into the rear drums and they seem to fit well. Then bled the rear brakes and quit for the night. I'll be pulling the front bleeders in the next few days to see what size they are.


----------

